# [ 2012 ] TS vs. Home/Condo ownership



## pacman (Oct 27, 2012)

My wife & I love Hawaii.  I am still working, so we "only" make it there for 4 weeks each year (although we went for 6 weeks last year and took the kids). I'm always ranting and raving on how much we love Hawaii, and family and friends have always asked us why we don't just buy something there.  We live on the west coast, so the 6 hour flight there is not bad.

Have others crunched the numbers to evaluate where the "break even" point is?
I guess I've always figured it is something like 3 or 4 months - something like that.  We actually like the timeshare model, as we like the flexibility to stay on different islands.  Obviously, if we purchased a home/condo, we would be much less flexible. Anyone currently staying in Hawaii for more than a couple of months each year?  My wife is concerned it will be too long (miss the kids and grandkids too much).

Any others considered this? Other issues to consider?

Thanks.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 27, 2012)

No suggestion here, it it sure sounds like a nice dilemma to have to face up to.


----------



## artringwald (Oct 27, 2012)

If you bought a nice condo in a desirable location and kept in good shape, rental income would help keep it maintained, and resale value should hold much better than a timeshare. I would think the break even point would be less than 4-6 months. Why not do both? Stay in the condo when it's not rented, and stay a other locations when you have rentals.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Oct 27, 2012)

artringwald said:


> If you bought a nice condo in a desirable location and kept in good shape, rental income would help keep it maintained, and resale value should hold much better than a timeshare. I would think the break even point would be less than 4-6 months. Why not do both? Stay in the condo when it's not rented, and stay a other locations when you have rentals.



I think this is the key.  Do you want to get into #1 the upkeep and #2 possibly the rental business?  However, with a condo, just have everyone come visit you.  Although I am sure the various schedules would make that tuff.

A little off topic, we love Orlando (have not been to HI, so that could change).  Each summer I spend 4-6 weeks there in our timeshares.  My husband would love to live/own property in or near Orlando.  I am afraid that owning a property that we would need to take care of would totally ruin my Orlando relaxation experience.

Now once we visit HI, and when I fall in love with it, I am going to have make the East Coast/HI plane fare worth it by staying much more than 4-6 weeks. 

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Beefnot (Oct 27, 2012)

One could hire a reputable marketing/management company to rent out one's property. Just need to factor in their cut into the breakeven analysis.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 27, 2012)

Remember that medical care  should be a consideration.

When Hawaiians are really sick they go to Queens Hospital on Oahu.

That said, I believe the people of Hawaii have the longest life span in the USA.

There is a book out with a title something like "So you want to move to Hawaii"

I bought it years back and the book is only about moving to the Big Island.

Sterling


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 27, 2012)

We want to stay longer on BI once son graduates HS next June, considering leasing a condo and divvying up the year with friends/family.

The biggest issue for us is medical, we watched a tv show with a guy having a heart attack taking the 4 hour trip to cardiac care.  It's getting a little better but must be expensive!

=============
Beginning next month, the transit time between KCH and Maui will be cut from four hours to one hour. Currently, patients are transported via ambulance to the airport for a plane ride to Maui, where another ambulance takes them to the medical center.

Cutting three hours off the transit time will save lives, officials said, and is especially welcome as the Big Island has the state’s highest rates of death from coronary disease.

http://www.hawaii247.com/2012/10/11/new-beds-helicopter-and-a-generous-offer/

The Big Island has been critically short of doctors and specialists for several years, but Kreuzer and Green are hopeful the hospital has turned a corner. With increased revenues, KCH can continue to upgrade equipment, expand services and offer a more attractive package when recruiting doctors.


----------



## pacman (Oct 27, 2012)

SmithOp said:


> We want to stay longer on BI once son graduates HS next June, considering leasing a condo and divvying up the year with friends/family.



What kind of prices have you found on the leasing side?


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 27, 2012)

pacman said:


> What kind of prices have you found on the leasing side?



I've read the median condo rental in Hawaii is $2300/month.  I watch the online classifieds.

http://westhawaiitoday.com/classifieds/rentals

This one is a great location

Kona-Islander-Inn
Unit 340, across from Bubba Gump's, studio with lanai, $795/month. Tax, utilities, cable included. Wi-Fi available at pool area, 1 year lease, furnished with 32" flat screen, cell-xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ronparise (Oct 27, 2012)

Im buying timeshares rather than a second home. The way I run the numbers tells me that maintenance fees on my timeshares for 4 months a year will be less than the upkeep on a house or condo 12 months a year....

I give up the appreciation potential, but the money that I would invest in that house I can invest in other ways for appreciation. 

And, sure I can rent the place when Im not there to recover some of my money, but I can buy extra timeshares and rent them too. In fact thats what Im doing. The profit on the timeshares I rent is more than enough to pay for the mf on the timeshares I use....can you say free second home?

The bonus is that I wont be tied to a certain location for my second home. with timeshares I can do winter in Florida or summers at the lake.


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 27, 2012)

ronparise said:


> Im buying timeshares rather than a second home. The way I run the numbers tells me that maintenance fees on my timeshares for 4 months a year will be less than the upkeep on a house or condo 12 months a year....



Ron,

I'm intrigued with your business model, and impressed by your execution.  You have all the right skills as evidenced in the recent thread about the Mardi Gras week eBay purchase, you communicate clear and concise.  My question is how much time do you spend managing your business, is it a full time job with odd hours?

When I get ready to cross Mardi gras week off my bucket list you will be who I rent from...


----------



## ronparise (Oct 27, 2012)

SmithOp said:


> Ron,
> 
> I'm intrigued with your business model, and impressed by your execution.  You have all the right skills as evidenced in the recent thread about the Mardi Gras week eBay purchase, you communicate clear and concise.  My question is how much time do you spend managing your business, is it a full time job with odd hours?
> 
> When I get ready to cross Mardi gras week off my bucket list you will be who I rent from...



I tell my wife that managing the timeshares makes us some money but doesnt take any time. Im a realestate agent and timeshares are real estate...so its just another part of my day.

The way I have worked things so far is to concentrate on renting certain event weekend. So I tend to be busy working up to those dates, and not so much the rest of the time.

The plan for next year however is to move my business to full time timeshares, (buying and selling and renting,)  which for me will be about 20 hours a week


----------



## GregT (Oct 27, 2012)

pacman said:


> My wife & I love Hawaii.  I am still working, so we "only" make it there for 4 weeks each year (although we went for 6 weeks last year and took the kids). I'm always ranting and raving on how much we love Hawaii, and family and friends have always asked us why we don't just buy something there.  We live on the west coast, so the 6 hour flight there is not bad.
> 
> Have others crunched the numbers to evaluate where the "break even" point is?
> I guess I've always figured it is something like 3 or 4 months - something like that.  We actually like the timeshare model, as we like the flexibility to stay on different islands.  Obviously, if we purchased a home/condo, we would be much less flexible. Anyone currently staying in Hawaii for more than a couple of months each year?  My wife is concerned it will be too long (miss the kids and grandkids too much).
> ...



I think about this quite a bit.   I do not think I will ever buy a second home in Maui because the cost of a condo that is comparable to the 2BR OF at MOC is approx $3M today (Kaanapali Alii) and has a $1,700/month HOA.  I think there are more efficient rental properties, so MOC is an ideal comPromise for me.   Plus I can scale the unit sizes, meaning keep the 1BR side for Jonell and me, and deposit the studio, and then trade it back for mOre studios when we have visitors. I hope to assemble a number of MOC weeks so we can come every May/June annually.   

Timeshares are fabulous for a surrogate vacation home.  Our views may evolve if we want to spend 6 months out of the year here, but San Diego is such a nice place, I just don't see that.  

I look forward to other comments and perspectives!

Best,

Greg


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Oct 27, 2012)

I started with a few weeks of timeshares in Park City Utah then we decided to buy a second home with renting out which after 2 years paid for itself- we would go when not rented.  For the last few years I have been  renting my condo full time so now back to timeshares- I spend 3-4 weeks in the winter and 1 week in the summer.  Would spend more time in the summer if I could.  I would think Hawaii would be a very expensive market and hard to make rentals pay for itself.  I also found I had to do the rentals myself as management companies took about 40%, so even if rented out all the time would not come out ahead.


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 27, 2012)

We had Thot about purchasing a condo on the BI since my brother had one which he rented out with a rental agency.  I asked if the rent covered the costs and they said, No, not at all.  However after several years ownership, they finally have repeat renters so that has helped a lot.  I am sure, tho, with the upgrades they have done the last few years, costs are not covered.
     However that did restrict how often they could go there themselves.
Lately, we have been visiting there with our timeshares to be with them (theirs is only a 1 bd.. And her sister is often there too) and it has worked out well. We have spent as much as 6 weeks there at a time and are now spending a month at a time (this Decem ber to join them for Christmas).  It has been easy to trade in..... So we are very happy with our choice of having timeshares.

We are happy to usually be waterfront (or at least near) and with pools, so it's a great Second Home, which has become our first home!


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 27, 2012)

GregT said:


> I think about this quite a bit.   I do not think I will ever buy a second home in Maui because the cost of a condo that is comparable to the 2BR OF at MOC is approx $3M today (Kaanapali Alii) and has a $1,700/month HOA.
> 
> Timeshares are fabulous for a surrogate vacation home.



Absolutely!  I don't expect to lease or buy OF, I'll be happy to be there.  TS let us live vicariously like the idle rich for a week or two.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Oct 27, 2012)

residences incl hotels >
four seasons hualalai for example has residences and a rental program
some other properties, including condohotels, have residences in hotel inventory

there are also destination clubs >
assuming BC means canada you could ask luxus if they own in hawaii
abercrombie & kent has 2 in hawaii
those are conservative with former being 0 debt and low annual, and latter having 5% debt cap


----------



## winnipiseogee (Oct 27, 2012)

Having owned two different vacation homes I find your 3 to 4 month number to be accurate.   Anything less and its hard to break even on the cost of ownership.  One additional thing to take into consideration is the impact on your leisure time while vacationing.  When I've owned vacation homes I find a lot of my vacation time gets wasted trying to fix things, replace things, etc.  

I have found that time shares are working great for us as a "second home."  We just show up, unpack our bags and enjoy ourselves.  Also I've only spent about $7k buying the 6 weeks I now own (all reasonably high demand weeks).  I'm way better off taking the $500k+ I would have spent on a vacation home and investing my money in an actual investment!


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Oct 27, 2012)

hotel residences can be managed by hotel, even in cases where there is no rental program and or there is a lengthy minimum lease 

services at high end hotel residences may include >
http://www.departures.com/articles/blackbook-at-home-in-turks-and-caicos


> Owners leave behind only clothes and personal effects, and the villa management will document everything with photographs, lock it all away, and return everything to the exact position it was in before their next arrival.


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 27, 2012)

SmithOp said:


> Absolutely!  I don't expect to lease or buy OF, I'll be happy to be there.  TS let us live vicariously like the idle rich for a week or two.



We feel that way a lot, "idle rich" even tho we re not. Like right now, on a balcony in Costa Rica, which is built out over the foliage so it feels Luke we re in the jungle, looking at an ocean view and nearing the surf, altho it's a 10 minute walk away, since sounds travel so clearly.  Small locusts sounds for dusk, howler monkeys... Wow
This is a vrbo place but only $500 a week, we used FF miles to get here.. So limited cost.  We could never afford to purchase and MAiNTAIN such a place as well as the other great places we go.


----------



## bogey21 (Oct 27, 2012)

In today's world with the price of TimeShare Weeks in the Resale Market I agree that TimeShares have it over a second home.  

Faced with the same decision in a different market about 20 years ago I opted to buy a 2 bedroom condo in Hot Springs Village, AR.  I paid $45k for the condo (actually I bought two) and I think the comprable TS Week was selling for about $12k.  I kept the condo(s) for a little more than 5 years during which I had a positive cash flow every year using a RE Company to rent them out a week (or less) at a time and using them for myself and my friends when I wanted to.  I ended up selling the condos for about a $15K profit at a time when I would have had to sell the TS Week (I didn't buy) at a substantial loss.  My point is that it depends on the relative markets at the time you are making the decision.

George


----------



## pacman (Oct 27, 2012)

Kagehitokiri2 said:


> residences incl hotels >
> four seasons hualalai for example has residences and a rental program
> some other properties, including condohotels, have residences in hotel inventory
> 
> ...



Googled abercrombie & kent -This sound very very expensive.  $135-$300k just for a membership, PLUS annual fees. Wow - very pricey.  Not for me.


----------



## csalter2 (Oct 28, 2012)

I pay about $4500 in MF for my DRI points. I can stay in Hawaii anywhere between 5.5 to 8.5 weeks per year without discounted points and from about 10 to 16 weeks discounted. However, after looking at the rentals here at $anywhere from $1000 to $2500 per month, it seems like renting is better.

Am I missing something?


----------



## slip (Oct 28, 2012)

I've been thinking about this also. I've been going over it for about four years
And the problem is that it's not just about numbers. Like others have said, you
Have to take into account the maintenance and taking your time there to do it.
Not to mention the cost of taking care of it when your not there. With the house
Your stuck with that location also.

As far as the cost, you have to look at location. Many timeshares are in great
Locations. Some condo complexes and houses not so much. Especially the ones
I can afford. We looked at some places the last time we were on Kauai and what
We wanted was in the $350,000 to $400,000 range. Too high for me and of
Coarse you would have the HOA fee to deal with. Like anything it's all about
Compromise, there were places in our price range but not near where we wanted 
To be.

After that trip, I started acquiring a few more weeks. Soon I'll be at two months
And over the next few years may go to three. Right now I can only use three or
Four weeks and I'll rent the rest to off set some cost. For under $9,000 a year( today's
Cost, I know that will always increase but with a house you always have 
Unexpected expenses too) I'll have three months in Hawaii. I'll have no 
Maintenance to do so I can enjoy all my time there. The amenities will be great
And I'll be right on the ocean. Not bad in my book.

If we really enjoy everything over the years and decide Hawaii is the place for 
Us, we'll sell our house and give away most our timeshares and make the move
In retirement. There are just too many questions at this point for us to make a
Commitment to buy a place or move. We'll have to make many more trips there
And see what happens to the economy and not to mention our health and lives
Before we decide to make a larger commitment.

All in all, right now We're happy with two to three months there? Especially 
Because the initial investment in the timeshares was practically nothing and
The fees are much more affordable than a house or condo and with less
Headaches. I'll keep the rest of my money in the bank.


----------



## danb (Oct 28, 2012)

*Loving Hawaii*

We went thru all the same questions regarding moving to Hawaii. We have rented homes a number of times and the costs are high. We paid somewhere between $2500 to 3500 for a week rental. Granted the higher price home was in Lanikai so you will pay more for that rental. Buying more time shares wouldn't work for what we planned so we made the move and bought a home. We planned on moving anyway but what clinched it was our son, DIL and twin grandsons will be moving with us. We sold our homes and business and bought a 4br 3.5 bath home in KaMakana located in Eva. Home is under construction and will be finished in March or April. The area is all new and there are approx. 900 homes going in. When we purchase this summer, about half were sold, we were just told that they were sold out except for a few $1M homes along the golf course. 
I will retire and enjoy the islands full time. Really looking forward to our new life.:whoopie:


----------



## pacman (Oct 28, 2012)

slip said:


> After that trip, I started acquiring a few more weeks. Soon I'll be at two months
> And over the next few years may go to three. Right now I can only use three or
> Four weeks and I'll rent the rest to off set some cost. For under $9,000 a year( today's
> Cost, I know that will always increase but with a house you always have
> ...



I think this is the direction we will end up going also. I should have mentioned in my original post, that I am Canadian, so I do not have the option of moving permanently. I actually have no desire to move there on a permanent basis, just through our very wet winter season here in British Columbia.
My concern is how to get rid of 3 months worth of timeshares when the time comes to "settle down". There are so many timeshares these days that you can't even give away.  Who knows what the situation will be 20 years from now.


----------



## slip (Oct 28, 2012)

danb said:


> We went thru all the same questions regarding moving to Hawaii. We have rented homes a number of times and the costs are high. We paid somewhere between $2500 to 3500 for a week rental. Granted the higher price home was in Lanikai so you will pay more for that rental. Buying more time shares wouldn't work for what we planned so we made the move and bought a home. We planned on moving anyway but what clinched it was our son, DIL and twin grandsons will be moving with us. We sold our homes and business and bought a 4br 3.5 bath home in KaMakana located in Eva. Home is under construction and will be finished in March or April. The area is all new and there are approx. 900 homes going in. When we purchase this summer, about half were sold, we were just told that they were sold out except for a few $1M homes along the golf course.
> I will retire and enjoy the islands full time. Really looking forward to our new life.:whoopie:



Each situation is different and it sounds like you have a well thought out plan. 
I'm sure you will enjoy your new life there, Congratulations.


----------



## slip (Oct 28, 2012)

pacman said:


> I think this is the direction we will end up going also. I should have mentioned in my original post, that I am Canadian, so I do not have the option of moving permanently. I actually have no desire to move there on a permanent basis, just through our very wet winter season here in British Columbia.
> My concern is how to get rid of 3 months worth of timeshares when the time comes to "settle down". There are so many timeshares these days that you can't even give away.  Who knows what the situation will be 20 years from now.



Getting rid of the timeshares isn't really a concern for me, at least right now.
I really have no money into them and I get inquiry's all the time about them.
I should be able to give them away, just how I had gotten them. This economy
Is still very poor and I could get rid of them now. If the economy gets worse,
That might be an issue but I suppose I'd be worrying about more than just the
Timeshares if that happens. I also haven't had an issue renting my extra weeks,
So I could continue to do that until I coud divest them.

One thing you can look into without  making more purchases is to look into bonus
Time. I can get unlimited bonus time but I can only book it at 90 days. The 
Bonus time is actually cheaper than my MF's but it may keep me from getting
The units we like to stay in. That is one reason why  I may not go to 12 weeks of
Ownership but on the other hand I've had no problems with rentals and that 
Does offset some of my costs. After I get to eight weeks, I'll give it some time
And see how it goes. One thing I know for sure is that it's our favorite place
To go.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Oct 28, 2012)

re price, an old article on REIT-style luxus >
http://www.sherpareport.com/destination-clubs/luxus-vacation-home-fund-grows.html

destination clubs are mostly single family homes. while the destination club concept of being exchange free is brilliant, a horrible industry history has caused a stall. hopefully at some point the industry will see some conservative (zero debt, zero leases) expansion.

***

if i wanted to go to a single destination, i would have a hotel residence where i dont have to manage myself and i can get some rental income as a bonus. since i dont want to go to a single destination, im a renter.

its interesting fractional development has basically skipped hawaii for example, i guess because full ownership sales did fine.


----------



## bastroum (Oct 28, 2012)

My wife and I spend 4 month a year in Hawaii and 2 months a year in Palm Desert Ca. I have owned both vacation homes and Timeshares. We decided to go the Timeshare route because:

1. No hassles with maintenance.
2. Much less cash tied up in real estate equity.
3. You can stay in different locations.
4. Much better locations and views than privately owned condos.

Timeshares work better for us.


----------



## csalter2 (Oct 28, 2012)

*Don't like home?*



bastroum said:


> My wife and I spend 4 month a year in Hawaii and 2 months a year in Palm Desert Ca. I have owned both vacation homes and Timeshares. We decided to go the Timeshare route because:
> 
> 1. No hassles with maintenance.
> 2. Much less cash tied up in real estate equity.
> ...



So you must not really like your home state of Nevada, huh?  I am gathering you spend from about July to December in your timeshares.


----------



## bastroum (Oct 28, 2012)

Roughly:

Feb in Palm Desert
Mar in Honolulu
June-July in Lahaina
Nov in Palm Desert
Dec in Lahaina

Some years the dates change a little. We also go to South Lake Tahoe in August for a week and Cape Cod in Oct for a week to 10 days.

Couldn't do all that with 1 vacation home.


----------



## Pronkster (Oct 28, 2012)

We also own six weeks, 39,800 HGVC points, which we use in place of the second home we used to own.  Although our MF's are around $5,000 a yr. it gives us so many options.  We also could stay in Hawaii at HHV for about 5 months a year if we wanted to on this amount of points.  I love Hawaii, but after about 3 weeks start getting island fever, so that is the longest we stay at any one time.

To me the beauty of time sharing is the many options it gives you without being tied down to any one place.  When we bought these six weeks, all resale of course, we lived in California and it was enough points to stay at the Flamingo for about 7 months a year if you stretched them out properly.  I thought this was pretty cool to be able to live on the strip over half the year if u wanted!


----------



## csalter2 (Oct 29, 2012)

Pronkster said:


> We also own six weeks, 39,800 HGVC points, which we use in place of the second home we used to own.  Although our MF's are around $5,000 a yr. it gives us so many options.  We also could stay in Hawaii at HHV for about 5 months a year if we wanted to on this amount of points.  I love Hawaii, but after about 3 weeks start getting island fever, so that is the longest we stay at any one time.
> 
> To me the beauty of time sharing is the many options it gives you without being tied down to any one place.  When we bought these six weeks, all resale of course, we lived in California and it was enough points to stay at the Flamingo for about 7 months a year if you stretched them out properly.  I thought this was pretty cool to be able to live on the strip over half the year if u wanted!



I can't even imagine 7 months on the strip. I would get Las Vegas fever.


----------



## LisaRex (Oct 29, 2012)

We already own a lake cottage with my brother and sister.  We love it there, and there's a lot of sentimental attachment to it, but it's getting more and more difficult to justify when we only get down a few weekends per year.  If we didn't split the cost and maintenance with 2 other families, I'd sell in a minute. 

I've looked into buying an oceanfront condo, but several things are preventing me from pulling the trigger:

a) My husband simply will not take more than 2 or 3 weeks off per year.  So IMO, it's silly to buy something that we'll only personally use 6 weeks MAX per year. 

b) Owning means we need to pay for, or do, the maintenance ourselves.  Currently, we spend a good deal of our vacation time maintaining our lake house.  Frankly, it's a minor PITA.

c) I have no interest in renting.  Zilch. Nada.  Not only do I not want to deal with the administrative side of it, but the beauty of owning is that I can leave clothes in the closets, and food in the pantry.  When you rent, you can't personalize the space.  

d) The biggest roadblock is that, after owning a Starwood TS for 5 years, I've gotten claustrophobic because it only has a dozen or so locations.  Because of this, I've fallen back in love with VRBO.  

If I bought something, I'd feel compelled to go there.  And I've discovered that I love exploring new areas.  In recent years, we've gone to SanFran, San Diego, Seattle, Sedona, Phoenix, DC, Boston, Niagara, Longboat Key, Hilton Head....the world is too big to just stay put in one or two locations.    

For me, renting a great home in a fabulous location that someone else owns and maintains is as close to ideal as I'm going to get.  So, although private ownership of a 2nd home definitely has its appeal, it's just not right for us.


----------



## rpw (Oct 30, 2012)

*I've always thought a small band of people...*

could buy into KoOlina Beach Villas.

Start a corporation, each share goes for $100,000.  Get 10-15 people to buy in and purchase a villa.  Your "share" entitles you to 3 weeks in the villa and we rent out the rest of the weeks to pay for maintenance fees.

OK, who's in? :whoopie:


----------



## ronparise (Oct 30, 2012)

rpw said:


> could buy into KoOlina Beach Villas.
> 
> Start a corporation, each share goes for $100,000.  Get 10-15 people to buy in and purchase a villa.  Your "share" entitles you to 3 weeks in the villa and we rent out the rest of the weeks to pay for maintenance fees.
> 
> OK, who's in? :whoopie:



forget the $100000,  do it with timeshares, There are several  floating weeks at Ka'Eo Kai on ebay now.  Bidding starts at a penny.  Assemble enough of these and you have your villa at next to no cost... maintenance fees are about $1300 a week, but many units here are lockoffs,  the owners can stay in one side and rent the other to offset maintenance fees.


----------



## tompalm (Oct 30, 2012)

The break even point depends on how well the housing market does.  If you buy a condo and rent it out, it will be negative cash flow.   If you live in the condo part time, the cost will be higher than paying the maintenance fees on a timeshare.  The housing market is starting to turn up in Hawaii, but you would have to be a real estate investor and bet that it will make money in the long run.  Also, the question should be do you really want to live here when you retire.  I agree with the outer islands offer very little for medical and Oahu might be a better location for retirement.  I use to fly for Hawaii Air Ambulance and was disappointed to learn how much is available on the outer islands. 

I agree with staying flexible and getting more timeshare property.  Someone on the Hilton website was looking at 9600 Hilton points for $16,000.  That would give you about ten days - two weeks in a one bedroom in Hawaii for less than $1000 maintenance fee.  There are a lot of deals for Hilton to get 7000 points for less than $12,000, but the maintenance fee will still be about $1000.  So, if you bought several of these on the resale market, you should be able to resell the property years later for about the same price and your only cost is the maintenance fee for each week you stay.  Or, you could say your cost is about $4000 per month in maintenance fees and the down payment is a lot less than buying a condo.  However, Hilton will limit you to the big island and Oahu visits and it might be difficult to get multiple weeks in a row.  I would buy Hilton property in Vegas for the best value and lowest maintenance fees and trade for Hawaii during the off season.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 30, 2012)

The bad thing about leaving a home alone in Hawaii is the pest invaders. Roaches and geckos can slip through the smallest cracks. Birds think the gutters are for nesting. Many bad things can happen in 3 months, even with a condo that isn't maintained in a development where others that are.


----------



## kwindham (Aug 14, 2013)

danb said:


> We went thru all the same questions regarding moving to Hawaii. We have rented homes a number of times and the costs are high. We paid somewhere between $2500 to 3500 for a week rental. Granted the higher price home was in Lanikai so you will pay more for that rental. Buying more time shares wouldn't work for what we planned so we made the move and bought a home. We planned on moving anyway but what clinched it was our son, DIL and twin grandsons will be moving with us. We sold our homes and business and bought a 4br 3.5 bath home in KaMakana located in Eva. Home is under construction and will be finished in March or April. The area is all new and there are approx. 900 homes going in. When we purchase this summer, about half were sold, we were just told that they were sold out except for a few $1M homes along the golf course.
> I will retire and enjoy the islands full time. Really looking forward to our new life.:whoopie:



I just have to say, Im jealous!    I have been trying to get DH to move to Hawaii, so far he has only committed to "when I retire".  His flight would be no further from Hawaii, than it is from Louisiana to work (Saudi)  I keep telling him that, and really, there is nothing holding us here, except he grew up here.  I hate central Louisiana! :ignore:    I need the peacefulness I feel while in Hawaii!


----------



## danb (Aug 15, 2013)

*Living in Oahu*

We really enjoy living here in Ewa Beach. Since you all have been here many times I can't begin to tell you how much we enjoy the weather. Most days it's just beautiful with great trades. In Ewa it rains very little but even that doesn't change your plans much. Played golf in some cloudy weather and drizzle but its not enough to stop the game, it usually stops in a minute or so.
We have made some friends here and have adjusted to our new life style. We swim in the am at our community pool for exercise and I even got my wife to take up golf. 
Prices are not much different than the east coast and gas isn't a issue since we don't drive as much, just fill up about every 2.5 weeks. Food is a bit more but there are ways to save on that if you shop around. Living here is really nice.
People here are warm and friendly especially since we all are here for similar reasons. Lots of military families as well as retired military in our development. Great people!
Living the dream is great and I have to pinch myself sometimes to realize how special it is
The only one having a difficult time is Otto our St. Bernard. He is loosing more hair and over time he will not be bothered by the temps.
Aloha


----------



## danb (Aug 15, 2013)

*Home vrs condo*

By the way our monthly fees are $200. That includes cable, phone, pool, and security. Not too bad. Electricity is much higher but every day I see more homes installing PV. There are over 200 solar installers in Oahu. 
Neighbors who have installed it pay only $17 per month for electricity. Cost for the system is around $26K but with the rebate of 35% from the state and 30% from federal it brings the cost down. 
Water is expensive here, around $150 per month. Most of the bill is sewage fees.
The condos here pay a higher monthly feel of $500. That's due to the fact that all their maintenance is taken care of.


----------



## kwindham (Aug 15, 2013)

danb said:


> We really enjoy living here in Ewa Beach. Since you all have been here many times I can't begin to tell you how much we enjoy the weather. Most days it's just beautiful with great trades. In Ewa it rains very little but even that doesn't change your plans much. Played golf in some cloudy weather and drizzle but its not enough to stop the game, it usually stops in a minute or so.
> We have made some friends here and have adjusted to our new life style. We swim in the am at our community pool for exercise and I even got my wife to take up golf.
> Prices are not much different than the east coast and gas isn't a issue since we don't drive as much, just fill up about every 2.5 weeks. Food is a bit more but there are ways to save on that if you shop around. Living here is really nice.
> People here are warm and friendly especially since we all are here for similar reasons. Lots of military families as well as retired military in our development. Great people!
> ...


----------



## csalter2 (Aug 16, 2013)

*No island fever yet?*



danb said:


> We really enjoy living here in Ewa Beach. Since you all have been here many times I can't begin to tell you how much we enjoy the weather. Most days it's just beautiful with great trades. In Ewa it rains very little but even that doesn't change your plans much. Played golf in some cloudy weather and drizzle but its not enough to stop the game, it usually stops in a minute or so.
> We have made some friends here and have adjusted to our new life style. We swim in the am at our community pool for exercise and I even got my wife to take up golf.
> Prices are not much different than the east coast and gas isn't a issue since we don't drive as much, just fill up about every 2.5 weeks. Food is a bit more but there are ways to save on that if you shop around. Living here is really nice.
> People here are warm and friendly especially since we all are here for similar reasons. Lots of military families as well as retired military in our development. Great people!
> ...




It's nice to hear that someone is enjoying their retirement goals.  I love Hawaii, but will only visit with my timeshares. I am sure that I would get island fever. I hope you don't. I know many people who have retired there but then got the fever.  

It sounds like you're living the life. Good for you. I feel the same way about Southern California as you do Hawaii.  Enjoy!


----------

